
Microsoft to close its eBook DRM servers: “The books will stop working” (2019) - ColinWright
https://boingboing.net/2019/06/28/jun-17-2004.html
======
DanBC
What's the current status of circumventing technical means of copyright
protection? I guess it's ok to do it yourself to your own books, but it's
illegal to create and share the tool to do it??

